# Quick sketch on camping trip



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

A couple of weeks ago I went on a 4 day excursion with my Father in law. We were near a site where they had done some strip lumbering. Basically they push everything down and then harvest. I found a few nice sticks with root balls attached. They had been sitting for about a year so they had some cracks and wear, but still decent sticks. I took that time to sketch one and bring the others home.
First pic is my view and then my WIP with a couple of coats of tung oil.

I call carving without reference a 'sketch', basically just working on hand skills and blade use.

I'm going to finish it with some leather and a copper ferule (reducer from lowes) and give it to one of the guys on the trip for Christmas.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Full of character,. both the stick and carving take a pic when you have finished it

The picture is very moody of the wood nice one


----------



## Thistle (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh my! Those are beauties. Lovely carving too. That's what I'm looking for. Simply beautiful.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Fordj (Jan 8, 2014)

That is a beautiful root crown, upside down. Just the sort of sapling stick I'd like to make.

What is the story with the embedded string and horse hair?


----------

